# Dicks Sporting goods turning Anti-hunting



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/vid...-removing-hunting-gear-from-stores/vi-BBQgfTH

Terrible store to shop in anyway. Its one of those places if you see someone you know in there, you try not to make eye contact. ROFL.

Last time I was in there I was trying to buy a dozen arrows for my boy's bow. They completely screwed up the arrows getting glue inside the insert threads, splits in the shafts from the cuts etc. I've never been back.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They lost a lot of hunters business when they changed their firearm policy.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> They lost a lot of hunters business when they changed their firearm policy.


Exactly.

-DallanC


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i honestly do not think that i have ever stepped foot in one of their stores. drive by one all the time though. i will continue to keep on driving.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

They changed their firearm policy, and so hunters completely boycotted them. So now that they can't sell any hunting gear, they are considering just dumping it. 

Not so much "anti-hunting" as much as they appear to be "anti-money making" and too concerned about public perception to want to have a successful business. 

I don't care what Dicks does. I've never bought anything there in my life, and this won't change that streak.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha yea, well they gotta come up with some excuse for the share holders as to why profits are tanking. 

I don't think they wanted to admit "Oh hey sorry, we f'd up when we tried to appease the SJWs by banning certain gun types". 

LOL


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, when you cater to the soccer mom crowd you'll have to depend on them to raise the sales after you do a stupid move.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

On a lighter note - Natchez and Midway USA are good


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

An aptly named store if there ever was one. 8)


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

colorcountrygunner said:


> An aptly named store if there ever was one. 8)


True story: I was once traveling past the layton store with my wife, FIL, and 3 kids in the truck (I think we just ate at olive gargen) when it was first opened. I never noticed it before and when I saw the huge sign it surprised me. I looked over at the wife in the passenger seat and blurted out "wow thats a really big dicks!!" My wife looked at me like I had just lost my mind. One of the most awkward moments ive ever had.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

3arabians said:


> True story: I was once traveling past the layton store with my wife, FIL, and 3 kids in the truck (I think we just ate at olive gargen) when it was first opened. I never noticed it before and when I saw the huge sign it surprised me. I looked over at the wife in the passenger seat and blurted out "wow thats a really big dicks!!" My wife looked at me like I had just lost my mind. One of the most awkward moments ive ever had.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I for one, disagree with everybody in this thread. I love Dick's.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Dicks is the Walmart of sporting goods.
They run roughshod over their suppliers and think every supplier “has” to do their bidding.
More and more a lot are saying sorry we can’t afford to do business with you.
Eventually they will go the way of other big box stores.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I can honestly say I have never purchased anything from DICK'S . and it looks like it will stay that way


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a customer come in a couple of months ago that asked "Why do you sell guns here?" My answer was " because we're Gunnies." 
His reply was "Because you're not Dick's."
I thanked him for both compliments.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Their hunting gear section always has been a joke in my eyes. I can see them not making much money on hunting gear when all their competitors carry 10x the selection on everything. It’s like a kids lemonade stand against swigs (minus the fact that you want to support the kids lol). Retail traffic decline is for real-when I have 1 hr at the end of a day I am not gonna go to a store that has almost no inventory.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I shop there regularly ever since Sports Authority went under. My family goes through a lot of athletic apparel and few places have a very good selection so Dicks became the default by necessity. 

Every time I visit their sporting goods section, I laugh. It’s like a monkey started mashing the keyboard to order inventory. Their stuff sucks big time.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I bought golf clubs at Dicks once. That’s it, didn’t realize they sold hunting gear


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't see how they can call themselves a sporting goods store. 

Did you know you can't even buy a fishing pole there now...they have given up the fishing business also!

No reason to ever go into a pricks sporting good store ever again!


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

The selection for hunting gear is crap anyways, they shouldve dumped it a lone time ago. If i wanted to buy an outdated camo pattern for 3xs the price, theyd be my store, but ill stick to other places.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

3arabians said:


> I looked over at the wife in the passenger seat and blurted out "wow thats a really big dicks!!" My wife looked at me like I had just lost my mind. One of the most awkward moments ive ever had.


At least she didn't immediately say "So that's what one looks like"

:mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I stopped in the one here in St George the other day to get shotgun shells as they were on sale, (price wasn't that great so i left and got them at sportsmans)and noticed all the fishing poles were gone so maybe they are doing away with that also.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

The sooner these place realize that retail is a lost cause. The better. Direct to consumer and online shopping is going to wipe them out. Walmart might be able to withstand the storm coming but not many others will. 

We now live in an world that you don’t need to leave your house for anything. And its going to change everything in the way we spend our money.


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

Hoopermat said:


> The sooner these place realize that retail is a lost cause. The better. Direct to consumer and online shopping is going to wipe them out. Walmart might be able to withstand the storm coming but not many others will.
> 
> We now live in an world that you don't need to leave your house for anything. And its going to change everything in the way we spend our money.


I actually disagree, I think online has hit its peak. In some markets I think it will continue but there are more and more articles out now that are talking about how millenials and other shoppers are price shopping online then going to a local store, price matching, and picking it up same day.

Anything I may need or want service or help down the road with I will always buy in store. I used to spend over $20,000 a year with amazon and now I do whatever it takes to not support them. They treat their employees awful and have started going away from service at all.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kbx said:


> I actually disagree, I think online has hit its peak. In some markets I think it will continue but there are more and more articles out now that are talking about how millenials and other shoppers are price shopping online then going to a local store, price matching, and picking it up same day


Amazon just announced same day delivery for Salt Lake city. Why drive anywhere and waste gas when you can click a button and it shows up on your door step a couple hours later.

https://www.ksl.com/article/46437828/amazon-launches-same-day-delivery-in-salt-lake-city

Sure amazon treats employees badly, but no-one is chaining them to a desk. If they dont like it they should move on.

-DallanC


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

DallanC said:


> Kbx said:
> 
> 
> > I actually disagree, I think online has hit its peak. In some markets I think it will continue but there are more and more articles out now that are talking about how millenials and other shoppers are price shopping online then going to a local store, price matching, and picking it up same day
> ...


It depends on what it is. I think there is a market for them and I am grateful for that because I think there are some businesses that need some competition.

But I also think Amazon is already lowering their standards. If you buy a move on amazon video a few months later it doesn't show up unless you search your invoices for the receipt and you can find it.

I have 4 amazon Alexa devices in my home that constantly turn on randomly and listen in. There are lots of stories on how stuff they talk about shows up on the recommendations etc.

I don't consider myself a hermit but I still don't like some corporation having that much involvement in my life.

November google had a massive spike in searches for "How to Cancel Amazon Prime" so I know I am not the only one that feels this way.

This is not meant to cause a heated discussion for any Jeff Bezos fans


----------



## Kbx (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't want to sound like a conspiracy theorist but I also think it's interesting that the same year we give Amazon a 5.7 million tax break to build in Utah, we also raise the tax Rate from 6.85% to 7.1%

Yes I know "they are not correlated"


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Kbx said:


> ...
> I have 4 amazon Alexa devices in my home that constantly turn on randomly and listen in. ...


"Alexa" is ALWAY on and listening...

People need to realize that Google, Facebook, Twitter, Apple, your cell phone, etc, you name it, are all geared toward making money...none of them are a "public service". They listen in, track, follow, record and store, analyze, calculate, manipulate, and sell etc, every bit of info they can get on you, and they collect it ANYWAY they can get it.
If you don't like it you must shut down your devises right after you use them for that specific purpose.
P.S...Alexa burns through Wi-Fi like mad...slow Wi-Fi?? unplug Alexa(only way to turn her off)


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Kbx said:


> I actually disagree, I think online has hit its peak. In some markets I think it will continue but there are more and more articles out now that are talking about how millenials and other shoppers are price shopping online then going to a local store, price matching, and picking it up same day.
> 
> Anything I may need or want service or help down the road with I will always buy in store. I used to spend over $20,000 a year with amazon and now I do whatever it takes to not support them. They treat their employees awful and have started going away from service at all.


I do a pretty good mix of online shopping and shopping at retail stores. They both have their place. One of the biggest pros of online shopping is I can just about always find what I am looking for, while a brick and mortar store often might not carry the exact items that I am looking for. Another big advantage is you can oftentimes find better prices online. But then again, sometimes you can't find better prices online and then you end up paying more once shipping costs are factored in.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Then there are us that live in the boon docks and once Amazon came around we were no longer a slave to what some of the local stores made us pay for merchandise. Don't get me wrong I will go to the small local store but when I see their prices and at times their attitude of you have to buy it here or go without it makes me wonder if we would be better off without the local store trying to rip us off. 

I have almost even gone to online stores for reloading supplies. I'll wait until one that I deal with has free hazmat shipping and then I'll stock up on powders and primers. But for bullets, and cases I'll go online every time I can unless I happen to be in a store that has exactly what I want when I want it. 

As for the way that Amazon treats its employees, as Dallan said, they don't have to work there. Also most other retailers do the same thing as Amazon does. Have you ever wondered why there is such a turn over in the retail shops that you do go to?


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

It’s pretty easy to see the trend. More and more retail stores are closing daily. And more and more online sales are happening every day. 
I have watched the stores that don’t follow the trend fall behind. Look at every big box now has a direct to store online option. They see they are doing Buisness the old fashion way and are changing to stay afloat. 
But how long will it last. We are only one or two more online options from almost completely killing retail. 10 years from now scares me for what is instore in the way of shopping.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Your got to have it now exactly how I want expectations will come back to haunt everyone.
As soon as someone pulls the plug nobody will remember actually dealing with real people.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I still like brick and mortar stores because I want to touch the item I am interested in and know that it is the quality I expect. 

Especially with clothing. I just bought a coat for my wife today whose coloring was quite different in person vs online. Cameras can’t always accurately depict color. 

Fitment of clothing is another issue I see with online shopping. Depending on the brand of clothes you buy, some brand run large and others small. You just don’t know until you try it on.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Fitment of clothing is another issue I see with online shopping. Depending on the brand of clothes you buy, some brand run large and others small. You just don't know until you try it on.


It's tough when you're oddly shaped like I am. I'm very particular in how clothing needs to fit if I'm going to be comfortable. I always want to try stuff on first. I always check to make sure return policy is good if I'm buying something I haven't tried on yet.

(Translation- it ain't easy being a fat guy)


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Same reason I won't spend a penny in Target.
When they dropped ammo, I dropped them.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Best line I have heard is "Dickless Sporting Goods".


Everyone brings up the soccer mom theory - Dick's maybe forget that behind a lot of soccer mom's is a stubborn *** of a man who says "We aren't buying suzy's cleats or anything at Dick's".


I worked in Marketing for a long time and run online business's. I still will always like retail for some things. I don't want to order my groceries, I don't want to order a gun and especially not a bow without playing with them first, and a number of other clothes and outdoor items are nice to see/touch first. 

There will always be room for both I think. Go out to a store right now and you will see plenty of people still love them. I think it's in our best interest to support both. After Walmart murders the local grocery stores there product quality goes down and prices up. "Roll baaaaack.... the prices" is in the past. I would hate to think what Amazon would do if they cornered the market because of retails closing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Prick's errrr I mean Dick's stock tanked down 4.5% and shareholder are quite mad.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/38935/dicks-sporting-goods-warns-investors-our-decision-emily-zanotti


----------

